

Man Lives In A Boeing 727 In The Middle Of The Woods - espeed
http://truththeory.com/2014/06/16/man-lives-in-a-boeing-727-in-the-middle-of-the-woods/

======
dm2
It looks like it could easily fall off of it's front supports, it wouldn't be
too difficult to build a concrete brace to hold that section up. It looks like
it's tethered to prevent it from falling and rolling down the hill. It would
probably survive, the occupant might be injured and everything in the aircraft
broken though.

I would definitely turn the cockpit into an awesome office, rip out (and sell)
most of the lower instruments and put a rounded desk. Clear out the trees in
front of it a little so there is a nice view.

This one has an amazing view:
[http://www.costaverde.com/727.htm](http://www.costaverde.com/727.htm)

Much more high-quality images of the original aircraft:
[http://airplanehome.com/Images/14Jun2003ImagesCatalog.htm](http://airplanehome.com/Images/14Jun2003ImagesCatalog.htm)

Also, he's willing to throw down 400k on a 747, is it possible to purchase
them for that cheap?
[http://www.airplanehomev2.com/](http://www.airplanehomev2.com/)

[http://www.globalplanesearch.com/usa/jets/airliners/boeing/7...](http://www.globalplanesearch.com/usa/jets/airliners/boeing/747.htm)

[http://www.controller.com/list/list.aspx?catid=3&Manu=BOEING...](http://www.controller.com/list/list.aspx?catid=3&Manu=BOEING&MDLGrp=747)

The freighter version would be great for building a home. The cost make it
impractical but if you've got money to burn and really want to live in and
maintain an aircraft then it would be very cool. The airplanehomev2.com site
says there are several precautions that must be done such as keeping
industrial dehumidifiers and things to clean up toxic fluid leaks.

Another: [http://www.homeharmonizing.com/2014/02/08/engineer-
construct...](http://www.homeharmonizing.com/2014/02/08/engineer-constructs-
an-imposing-jumbo-jet-guesthouse-with-original-airplane-parts/)

~~~
pimlottc
The first picture seems to be an old photo; the Vimeo video later on shows the
front resting on a more permanent structure just behind the wheel, which is
also referenced in the article text.

~~~
platz
Still not sure it would survive an earthquake.

~~~
dm2
Then again, it is an airplane, they survive that drop and probably more
extreme forces regularly when landing.

I wouldn't risk it though, nor would I want to be in it during any kind of
storm.

------
mililani
I guess that's cool if you want to live in an airplane. But, for $220k??? He
could have built a nice home instead. I'm kind of dismayed this didn't turn
out to be an expose on frugal living.

------
espeed
"These results [his experiments] underscore the importance of shedding
familiar ways of thinking in order to gain insight, Siegler contends, whether
through personal intuitive force or by changing the structure of a problem."

\- Robert S. Siegler, Carnegie Mellon University
([http://airplanehome.com](http://airplanehome.com))

------
zeeone
I would love to live in an airplane in the middle of the woods, but unlike
Bruce, I am married and that's just not going to happen.

------
platz
This is what Bruce Sterling would call a "Stuffed Animal".

------
mmahemoff
Looks like a missing scene from Lost.

